# Paint that shows wood grain



## chuckp27 (Jul 28, 2010)

I had an oak entertainment center professionally painted a few years ago and they used lacquer. It looks awesome. It's white, but you can still see the wood grain - it's not a heavy latex paint. I have an HVLP sprayer and want to spray some bookshelves I made and I'd like to have some of the wood grain show through. It's oak again. I contacted the manufacturer and I can't spray the lacquer through my gun, but I was told I could spray water-based lacquer. I'm not sure the difference in the end result or even where to get it (Lowes doesn't carry it), but is that my best option? Or is there some other product where I can spray it on white, but have a little of the wood grain show? Any thoughts or ideas would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

chuck: the deal is a matter of words and what they mean.
"Paint" usually refers to an opaque covering = you see no wood grain at all, like a window sill.

Laquer, Oil, Stain, Varathane, Boiled Linseed Oil, all these things will reveal and sustain the character and grain of the wood.

Go for it!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I think he means the grain texture.

Just about any paint you put on oak will show the grain texture through the paint.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Could also be a whitewash, pickled or ceruse finish where a white stain is wiped on the oak.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rick Mosher said:


> Could also be a whitewash, pickled or ceruse finish where a white stain is wiped on the oak.


+1. :yes: It can be home brewed by using an oil base enamel, and thinning it way down with mineral spirits. In making samples, start with a very weak mix...like 5% paint to mineral spirits. Gradually increase the percentage until you get the look you want. Using VM&P Naptha instead of mineral spirits will increase your working (wiping) time.









 







.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Could be a lot of things. Where's a pic from the OP?


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

*Oak finish*

Your best bet is to put all of our speculation to rest by posting a photo. If we could see it I am sure you would get some very specific instructions on how to best mimic the existing finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Lacquer is a good finish to show the grain texture applying paint over oak. The thinner the emulsion the more it's going to show the grain and lacquer sprays as thin as water. If possible use a solvent based lacquer without using a sanding sealer. You might try Sherwin Williams. If it is available in your state they can order you some production lacquer. Most stores only sell house painting paints and don't stock very much lacquer. If that isn't an option you can use an oil based enamel. It will not show the grain if you don't put too many coats on. Just be sure to try the finish on scrap wood and see if you like it first.


----------

